# Here I am again.....



## Mervs Mum

Send me sticky vibes girls....

Did my digi this morning and we've done it.

If you have me on FB please dont mention it on there just yet. Thanks x

:D


----------



## Suz

WOW!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh wow!!!! huge congratulations! :D x


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## jennie_78

congrats :happydance:


----------



## Linzi

congrats hun :)

xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Wow that was quick
Congratulations sweetie so pleased
xx


----------



## tasha41

Congrats & good luck Lisa!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

https://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp32/sharkattack_torrential/thcongratulations.gif


----------



## AutumnSky

Bloody hell that was quick!! I only realised you had re-opened your TTC diary the other day!!

Congratulations hun!! I was TTC when you got pregnant first time round, and I'm 11 weeks now :)

xxx


----------



## cupcake

congratulations, very happy for you!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks girls :hugs:

Autumn - I remember you were! How cool we are doing it together (FXd) this time!! I actually re-opened the journal because I seemed to open it last time and get my BFP quickly after, so I was hoping it was a lucky journal!! :D


----------



## Tezzy

yay huge congrats x


----------



## nessajane

Wow that didnt take long :)

Huge Congrats hun!!!! x x


----------



## LuluBee

:yipee: congratulations honey


----------



## Mervs Mum

nessajane said:


> Wow that didnt take long :)
> 
> Huge Congrats hun!!!! x x

I know - I'm very lucky. It's taken less time with each baby. :D


----------



## honey08

:dance: massive congrats :dance:


----------



## Pops

Bloody heck, you don't hang about do you!?!?!!?

I am so happy for you my lovely, that is really wonderful news :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:blush: I think after 11 days straight BDing, if I hadnt got my BFP my hubby would have been dreading next month! :D


----------



## buttonnose82

yay congrats, how exciting!


----------



## shampain

Well done!! you dont mess about do you?? lol xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations lisa! :wohoo: i knew it! i had a feeling you were pregnant yesterday, dunno why! many congratulations honey xxxx


----------



## supergem

Congrats! Wishing you a H&H 9 months x


----------



## Nicnac

Congratulations!!!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## alice&bump

i've just text you but i'll congratulate you again on here!! seriously i was sat doing my makeup and bnbing, saw you say somethin about hypnobirthing this time, looked at your ticker, jumped up going "oh my god", ran upstairs came back down with my phone! poor leon's like, what the hells up with you??!


----------



## FEDup1981

another wow!!! congrats hun!! brill news! x


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations, brilliant news! :happydance: Sounds like you two worked very hard mind you, well deserved!!


----------



## samzi

congrats!!


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations hunni. Sending heaps of sticky vibes. :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Yay!!Congratulations hun!!

Hubby can have a rest now!!:rofl:


----------



## TT's

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!!


----------



## leedsforever

OMG congratulations :yipee:


----------



## x-amy-x

:happydance: congratulations hun, that was a short and sweet visit to the TTC journals  So pleased for you!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations you nutter :rofl:

Bet Keith is over the moon!!


----------



## Christine33

congratulations sweetie! i am sooooo happy for you and your OH!!! i wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

HUGE congratulations! :wohoo: :wohoo: Am over the moon for you!
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

God you're quick! Congrats! x


----------



## XKatX

Just sent you a PM, but massive congrats hun!! I'm so pleased for you, that I choked a little when I red that!!
Good luck hun, oh and you asked for some sticky dust so........................
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## didda

WOOHOO!!!! Well done Lisa! I am so chuffed for you, how exciting! :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

:yipee: :yipee:

i forgive you for getting me up at 6am haha, i needed to get up anyway...
best news i heard for ages 
massive congratulations its so exciting
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:blush: I'm soooo sorry Helen......tell Brad I'm sorry too.....:sex:

I just had to text you x


----------



## fein&waiting

wow, so exciting!!


----------



## mrscookie

congrats lis!!!!!!!!!!!! woooo Ebay's getting a new playmate!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:happydance: WTF will we call it......Freecycle????


----------



## Incubator

Massive congratulations.


----------



## embo216

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Blah11

Wow that was a quick TTC journey!

Huge congrats, so pleased for you X


----------



## sam's mum

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

Congratulations!!!!! So, so happy for you! 

Love how early you were up testing :lol: x


----------



## Mervs Mum

sam's mum said:


> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! So, so happy for you!
> 
> Love how early you were up testing :lol: x

Thanks hun.....Hebe NEVER wakes before about 6.30am but this morning it was 5.10.....:sleep:.....so I got her in bed, fed her and then POAS! :D

x


----------



## helen1234

Mervs Mum said:


> :blush: I'm soooo sorry Helen......tell Brad I'm sorry too.....:sex:
> 
> I just had to text you x

:rofl: i'll get you back next month :kiss: you best bring that baby dust with you when we go shopping :happydance:lol

xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'll forgive you anything to get that text matey xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats! x


----------



## Fern.x

Congrats hun :happydance: x


----------



## Laura1984

SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AS IF YOU ARE UP THE DUFFFFFFFFFFFF!!

OH MY GOD!!! I did just actually shout that!! LISE, KEEFY, EMS AND HEEBES I am so truely madly deeply happy for you all ..... and jealous you cow!

Well done guys that amazing news :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hunni, that is fantastic news!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ooo big congrats!! xXx


----------



## lorrilou

congrats hun. x


----------



## orange-sox

Wowweeeeeeeeeee :D

Awesome news, congrats :hugs:


----------



## Scottish Sam

brilliant news hun!!!

sending you loads of sticky dust


:dust::dust:


----------



## Brockie

huge congrats hon!!! xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey congratulations!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lisa! So chuffed for you!!:yipee:

that was so quick!:hugs:


----------



## hannah76

congrats!! so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

You jammy dodger - fantastic news Lisa.

I knew you could do it!

Congrats darling and have a wonderful and healthy 9 months xxxxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh wow!!! Congrats hunny!!!! x x x 

Sending you lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## jonnanne3

Lisa I am so happy for you and Keith! That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are so blessed! Congratulations! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## xLaurax

Congratulations hun!! xx


----------



## sam#3

Huuuuge congrats lady well done!!!!!


----------



## bex

Surely this must be a world record!!!!

Congratulations!! You are a wonderful, kind person and i'm sooooo pleased for you. I won't be joining you on your pregnancy journey this time xxx


----------



## thelilbump

congrats! xx


----------



## twiggy56

fab news chick...congratulations!! xx


----------



## ladymilly

I only just saw this hun :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: i'm so happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## CapitalChick

HOLY SH*T!!!!!!!!
You're brave!!!! You'll have two little bubs nice and close in age!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## jacky24

Stick bean.. STICK!!!!!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust:Congrats hun!!!!!!


----------



## ald

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Wow that was quick. Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## bluebell

Just posted on your other thread but just wanted to say huge congratulations again :hugs:

It's happened so quick, you and your OH must be well chuffed :D

I can't help thinking back to you posting when you were pregnant with Hebe and I was on my pregnancy journey too :D :cloud9:

Sending sticky vibes :happydance::yipee::happydance:

xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

:yipee: YAY!!!! huge congratulations!!!! we get to be pregnant together again :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carries

Huge congrats! Was just looking at another post of yours and noticed the ticker! xx


----------



## Becky

Congratulations hun x


----------



## hayley x

:) congratulations!! I was 3+3 when I found out too and it has gone so fast... sending you lots of sticky :dust: and lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations x


----------



## sam's mum

Mervs Mum said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! So, so happy for you!
> 
> Love how early you were up testing :lol: x
> 
> Thanks hun.....Hebe NEVER wakes before about 6.30am but this morning it was 5.10.....:sleep:.....so I got her in bed, fed her and then POAS! :D
> 
> xClick to expand...

:lol: At least you had another good reason to get up :wohoo:

So excited for you! x


----------



## genkigemini

YAY! Congrats, Hon!


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congrats!


----------



## ALY

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)


----------



## Hopeful3

Congrats, hope all goes well x


----------



## Sinead

Congrats xxxx


----------



## diva4180

Congrats and sticky dust! Hope the stork brings you :blue: this time! :winkwink:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Already! Wow huge congrats :D


----------



## Sovereign

Congratulations! x


----------



## Logiebear

OMG,:thumbup: was that 1 month!! You lucky git, bloody well done you! I think your reproductive system works wonders hun! You just didn't want to be back at work for long :rofl:

LOADS OF STICKY VIBES FOR YOU xxx:hugs:


----------



## marley2580

Lol, didn't think it'd be long. Huge congrats.


----------



## Mervs Mum

......double post oops!...


----------



## Mervs Mum

How funny is the first day back in September going to be when I tell them....the person covering me this year did a shocking job apparently......my boss is going to have a meltdown!! :rofl:

x


----------



## Jemima

I am a bit slow on this one, sorry! Many congratulations. Another little pickle for you four. x


----------



## alio

just seen on pm. I am so bloody pleased lass! Can't believe you're doing it without me! I will be following your journey. You'll be on your fourth before i get to the next one! Yay baby! Well done. You make the babies so well! Now get some fun shags in before you can't anymore. X


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww congrats hunny


----------



## sandy28

Congrats Lisa


----------



## NeyNey

Wow hun!!!! :wohoo:


Congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats!


----------



## butrfly

congratulations, lisa! wow!


----------



## ryder

OMG.... Lisa.... I totally hate you!


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Juuuuust kidding... congrats you lucky lady! I seriously cant believe you beat me to it!


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations!!


----------



## FsMummy

omg! huge congrats! well done, really pleased for you! :hug:


----------



## maybebaby

Hooray Lisa!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

Wow that was quick, remember reading not that long ago on the BF forum that you were hoping to try soon, Congratulations x x x


----------



## JayleighAnn

congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congrats x x x


----------



## SuzyQ

:happydance: Congrats!


----------



## bambikate

congratulations :hugs: x x


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations! (super jealous) I want to be pregnant with you all again! :sulk:


----------



## bunnyg82

Awww congratulations! x


----------



## Michy

Yay, huge congrats hun, am soooo jealous!! Hope you have a fab 9 months, can't wait to follow your journey. xxxxxx


----------



## Ema

Like i said on the phone lisa, HUGE Congrats!!! Im so so so happy for you!! Truely am!! But it better be a boy this time ;) jacob needs a play mate XxxX


----------



## Lazy Leo

Posted in your new journal yesterday with stunned amazement and happiness, just wanted to reiterate here, how pleased I am for you. :hugs:


----------



## mama2b

Congratulations !!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## louise1302

omg!!! massive congratulations xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Becki77

Congrats! You must be mad! lol! Isnt one baby enough to cope with!!!? 
Congrats tho lovey, and it happened soo quick! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Im super chuffed for you!!!!!! :cloud9:

Sending you all the sticky vibes in the world-hope to see you in 1st Tri soon :thumbup:

Enjoy and take care!!!

xxx


----------



## meandmyfive

congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LightBright

Congratulations :D

wishing you a H&H 9 months & sending heaps of sticky babyglue x


----------



## Hevz

Woo hoo:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I'm as excited as you are:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


Now....tell everyone your secret:-$


----------



## alice&bump

what secret!!!! tell me!!!!


----------



## tootsy1987

wooo hooo congrats hunny :D :D :D xxxx


----------



## Tiff

Congrats!

Wishing you a healthy, happy and non severe symptom pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## bubbles

congrats xx


----------



## Drazic<3

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## milo-chan

Congratulations!! Sending you 'baby stick, please stick' vibes you way!!


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: Congratulations hun :D


----------



## nataliecn

:wohoo:
Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Lyns

How did I miss this? Huge congratulations sweetie! Thats fabulous news! xxxx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bec L

Blimmin 'eck that was quick. Congrats!!!! Hope we're in the same boat before too long.... :) xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Get cracking girly!!! xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!!! I just got back from holiday and noticed this. You must be so pleased - a BFP on cycle one! I am so pleased for you Lisa,

A brother or sister for Hebes!! Yipee!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs-N

wow i missed this. congratulations x x


----------



## Emsy26

Massive Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Rah

Congrats thats great news :hugs:


----------



## AC81

Congratulations - that's wonderful news!!!! xx


----------



## Genna

oh my goodness! I have been gone on vacation but just saw your ticker in BF and wanted to tell you CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs:
Have a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Alexas Mommy

How on earth did I not see this?! CONGRATS! Sticky:dust: :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

I've just seen... Congratulations!! x


----------



## lolly101

Congrats!!!!!have a happy and healthy 9 months!!:thumbup:


----------



## Margerle

That's terrific! Sticky vibes coming your way!!! :thumbup:


----------



## embojet

Congrats!


----------



## ricschick

ah congrats!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

wow congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## buffycat

congrats to you! :happydance:


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive congratulations Lisa!! God feels like yesterday that i saw you and Hebe was still in your belly! x x


----------



## emie

wooohooooooooo congrats ...:hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Just seeing this now! Congrats!! have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## Beltane

WOW- congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!!


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## Katiex

congratulations lisa x


----------



## Amanda

OMG - I've just noticed your siggie on another thread and had to search for this one!

Congrats hun, sending loads of sticky dust your way. :hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I know I said already but Ill say it here too. Congratulations!!! xx


----------

